# Can I buy pre-cooked sausage and smoke it or do I need uncooked? Not sure what to do? Tips



## micklouie (Feb 28, 2011)

I been wanting to try to smoke sausage. I see the Brats in the grocery store and wonder if that's a something that will work. I don't have the capabilities to make my own right now. I have had some sausages at some local BBQ joints and want to give it a try.

Do I need to go to a butcher or will a grocery store do the job?

I have a Forge Master Dble Door Propane smoker which does a great job for me.

I appreciate any advice. 

Mike


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 28, 2011)

pre cooked ? or pre made?

you can buy brats from the grocer that are premade and smoke them

or any sausage for that mater. but you need to just hot smoke it then eat it

just like you would smoke anything else in your smoker.

If you want to cold smoke or slow smoke sausage  like polish sausage or andullie

or bodin, then you need to have cure in it as it will be in the 40-140* range for a longer period and you need to cure to prevent  bacteria growth.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes you can smoke the raw sausage that you get in the store. But as was mentioned before if you are cold smoking it you need to make sure that it has cure in it or else stay within the 40* to 140*  in 4 hour rule.


----------

